# the right fan?



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

ok its me again  got another question, we put our vents in and it has cooled it off inside quite a bit but still gets hot high up, i need to know what would be a good little fan i can put inside to help air flow..i looked on walmart website and found a cute 8" battery or electric fan. would that be good or should i go a bit bigger? i don't want to scare the birds either and the smaller the better for me to find a place to put it...thanks guys & gals

Donna
A&D Lofts


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Any size fan "just" to move the air around .--You don't want to cause a draft.
Don't worry about the Heat---the birds can handle it.
You can only cool the inside loft to the same Temp as outside. And here in Dallas today its 103 F---40 C


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

sky tx said:


> Any size fan "just" to move the air around .--You don't want to cause a draft.
> Don't worry about the Heat---the birds can handle it.
> You can only cool the inside loft to the same Temp as outside. And here in Dallas today its 103 F---40 C


Thanks SKY TX thats what i was looking to do just move the air around. they will most likely be out in the flight anyway most of the time


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I used a 8" duct fan in my first loft and it works great. You get them at Lowe's, there used to move air through your house duct faster. There mounted in a piece of metal duct Just put it through a hole on the loft and put a elbow outside turned down to make it water proof, its quite and moves a fair amount of air. Its around 30 dollars, i think but you have to wire it up to a plug or something.


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

I was looking at some small solar fans. I wonder if they canove enough air to help vent the hot air?


----------



## robdawg (Jan 3, 2010)

Im using a bathroom exhaust fan. Its brings the cool air up from my loft long by 8" vents at the bottoms of the loft and pump it out. I don't want the fan blowing onto my birds, I just want to get the old air out and bring in new air. I haven't had to use it yet this year, the summer has been more like spring, but the heat is coming.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

Wayne Johnson said:


> I was looking at some small solar fans. I wonder if they canove enough air to help vent the hot air?


This would be fine for a smaller loft (maybe up to 10'x12'). It was designed to be used on a boat or an RV, and will move plenty of air as long as your loft isn't too large. At 680 cubic feet per hour, it will exchange all of the air in an 8'x10' by 7' high loft in under an hour. It is a lot cheaper than running electricity to your loft if you haven't already.

http://www.solarhome.org/solarventilationfan.aspx


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> I used a 8" duct fan in my first loft and it works great. You get them at Lowe's, there used to move air through your house duct faster. There mounted in a piece of metal duct Just put it through a hole on the loft and put a elbow outside turned down to make it water proof, its quite and moves a fair amount of air. Its around 30 dollars, i think but you have to wire it up to a plug or something.



I used the same thing, only the 6" duct fan from lowe's. It works great and is very quiet. But I may go to the 8 inch next time. And it's easy enough to wire up.


----------



## swagg (Feb 13, 2011)

I know everyone says not to create a draft, but I would venture a guess to say that applies more to the winter time. Unless they were soaking wet and it was a super cold night I do not think you have to worry about a draft. 
As far as fan in our loft we just use a big box that we had extra in the house. I will tell you that the birds love it too. They will sit in front of the fan for long periods throughout the day. Our loft never gets hot either....


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

i was thinking a box fan but i didn't want something too big, i need something small to hang from a post above the front doorway..anyway so far i haven't needed any fan. it has been pretty airy in the shed since i put the vents in, the hot air that used to hold at the top goes right out the back or front depending on which way the air is blowing. and its been pretty hot down here lately but they are doing fine.


----------

